
Collision Avoidance Challenge - ipernet
https://kelvins.esa.int/collision-avoidance-challenge/home/
======
spacekloir
There is an interesting column in the data:

F10: 10.7 cm radio flux index [10−22 W/(m2 Hz)]

It seems to be some sun radio activity index, but why is it relevant to
collisions?

~~~
deddy
F10.7 is the measured solar power flux at 10.7 cm wavelength. It is measured
all over the world but primarily from Penticton observatory in Canada.

The largest source of uncertainty in orbit propagation for satellites in Low-
Earth Orbit (LEO) is atmospheric drag. Solar activity directly effects the
density of the atmosphere. It is an input to many atmospheric models which are
used when propagating orbits. Which is central to all conjunction assessments
(predicting where objects will be in case they might come too close).

------
z3phyr
Are there any more past or present challenges like these?

~~~
alexeldeib
Timeline at the top of the page seems to indicate this opened a few days ago
and runs through December 2019?

